# Cypress Cabinets I built in my house



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

Finnaly got a few pics of the vanity cabinet and dressers I built for our new bathroom and closet


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice work, congrats!


----------



## Mallard Mafia (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## g_mo (Jun 27, 2005)

Very nice. Question about the vanity...Did you bandsaw the curved front from solid stock or did you laminate it in a curved form?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Very nice. 

Where did you get the Cypress. I've been looking for some.


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

Beautiful pieces!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Where did you get the Cypress. I've been looking for some.


Make you a day trip to Port Berre Louisiana. Cypress Depot has a mountain of it.


----------



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

Bought all the Cypress from Acadia Hardwoods in Beauomont.

The curved piece at is actually a piece of 3/4 solid cypress that I cut every 1/4" and bent it around a form board on the cabinet. Little sanding after and it looks like it came out of a steam cabinet.


----------

